# immigration requirements



## cypsantos (Aug 9, 2015)

helo guys,

i just want to ask about my problem.
i am currently working in UAE but i already resigned and waited for my cancellation. And decided to visit Mexico. so upon arriving in Mexico, i just want to ask if there will be no problem upon entering there because once my employment visa cancelled here in UAE?

and prior to that what will be necessary requirements in immigration of Mexico.

help me guys. thank you


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

According to the immigration page, you need a visa to enter Mexico 

Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración

So in this case, contact the Embassy in Abu Dhabi, and ask for the requirements for the visa. 

What will you be doing in Mexico? If it is tourism, then I assume it will be easy to get.


----------



## cypsantos (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, thank you for responds
I have already visa.


----------



## cypsantos (Aug 9, 2015)

And it is for tourist visa. One more thing. Should i need return ticket when immigration officer ask me in Mexico airport?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe. Most of us here in this forum are from countries that don’t need visas to visit Mexico, and are seldom (never) asked about return tickets, but your case might be different. 

Also, people who don’t need visas to visit Mexico, and are not asked about return tickets by Mexican immigration officers are nevertheless sometimes required _by their airline_ to have a return ticket, and are not allowed to board the aircraft to Mexico without a return ticket.


----------



## cypsantos (Aug 9, 2015)

But in my case it is different right? I have visa already. And i am planning to get return ticket once i knew how much time im going to spend in Mexico. Thankyou


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your tourist permit should indicate the time limit for your stay in Mexico. Generally, it is 180 days and is not renewable in Mexico.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

cypsantos said:


> But in my case it is different right? I have visa already. And i am planning to get return ticket once i knew how much time im going to spend in Mexico. Thankyou


I think your best bet is to ask the Mexican Consulate or Embassy if a return ticket is necessary. Given how easy it is to get a last minute, inexpensive one-way ticket these days, I think a lot of people exploring a new country for a few months don't get a return ticket at the outset, but wait until they've explored a bit and have a better idea how long they are staying.


----------



## cypsantos (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually, you also need to check with your airline, because some people have found that their airline insists on a return ticket no matter what the Mexican officials say.


----------

